

Guitar Hero Aims to Take on iTunes - ALee
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/89b46990-4ee0-11dd-ba7c-000077b07658.html

======
Oompa
I don't see this happening. Guitar Hero is just a game. Sure it's quite
popular, but with the popularity of the iPod, making something that competes
with iTunes is quite difficult.

------
axod
You'd sort of expect a guitar hero type game for the iPhone sometime soon. For
extra points it'd analyse your mp3 library and write the guitar part itself.

------
axod
Guitar hero looks like fun, and a good game. It's just a shame all the songs
it comes with are godawful :(

------
tlrobinson
Rock Band is where it's at.

